# Aph



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hey guys. i have an african pygmy hegehog & was wondering if any other hog enthusiasts are here? :crazy:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have two


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

cool! i thought it was a long shot  i have a 7mth old choc pinto. what have you got?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have a male albino who's about 12 months and a chocolate algerian female who is about 10 months


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

got any photos up here? i know somebody else who lives in gloucs with aph. its cool to meet another owner!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

lovely hogs. cute cuddly blankets they are on :thumbup:mealies are essential


----------



## samvanbeem (Jul 31, 2010)

awww Jess your hogs are stunning! I have a pinto and beanie too!!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ey up sam!!


----------



## emihawk (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi to everyone on here. I don't own a hedgie but I'm hoping to get one within the next year or so once I've moved into a new place. I've read all I can on the net about owning them but I'm wondering what they're actually like as pets. Of course personalities vary but I'm hoping someone on here could help me out and give me advice on what to prepare for that I might not find on websites.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

emihawk said:


> Hi to everyone on here. I don't own a hedgie but I'm hoping to get one within the next year or so once I've moved into a new place. I've read all I can on the net about owning them but I'm wondering what they're actually like as pets. Of course personalities vary but I'm hoping someone on here could help me out and give me advice on what to prepare for that I might not find on websites.


PM me any time if you like. im a member of pygmyhogs uk forum which is great :thumbup:


----------

